# Concorde SST - Wilm, DE - 11/1/87



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 11, 2013)

Just came across some pics I have of the Concorde landing at the airport south of Wilm, DE.

Hey, might not be an SST, but Frontier is the latest airline to offer flights to our tiny airport. Wonder how long it will last. Wish I could afford to take a trip just for fun out of our airport.


----------



## railiner (Jul 11, 2013)

Interesting....what was the Concorde doing there, i wonder?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't remember. Maybe just on display for some reason. We did not go see it once it landed.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe it needed a fill-up!



> I just need a little bit, maybe 250,000 gallons. Do you take British Pounds?


 :giggle:


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 11, 2013)

railiner said:


> Interesting....what was the Concorde doing there, i wonder?


Airshow.


----------



## railiner (Jul 12, 2013)

Makes sense. I first saw the Concorde at Denver's old Stapleton Field in the '70's, on its "barnstorming" tour around the country. Also saw the Space Shuttle Enterprise on a similar mission back then, although on the back of its 747 transporter.

As for the Wimington, Delaware airport, IIRC, at one time it was served by several major airlines. I seem to recall seeing a TWA B707 there, and I believe Eastern had several flights stopping there....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, Wilm was an active commercial airport. I don't recall when the airlines pulled out but do know some tried to come back.

Our Air National Guard (DANG) is located there and I think commercial airlines use it for pilot training, or did at one time. I'm sure I've seen touch & go's there.


----------

